# FR: suis sûr de



## Perfervid Miguel

my son, who lives in Belgium, says, "Dad, you can't make written Fr. like spoken French.  You must put the pronoun je in.   I say, it's like Spanish, which we both speak.  since this is a very informal, gunpoint situation like texting.   I say it's like "chepá". The pronoun is understood.  My exact words were "Suis pas sûr de cette conjugation."


Que a la raison?   Père ou fils?


Make my day.


----------



## Donaldos

J'ai peur que ce ne soit plutôt le fils...

_Je suis/ J'suis*/ Chuis** pas sûr de cette conjugaison._


----------



## janpol

"Suis sûr de..." correspond à une langue orale relâchée. Comparer avec l'espagnol est hasardeux : ce qui est normal en espagnol est... normalement incorrect en français.


----------



## Donaldos

janpol said:


> "Suis sûr de..." correspond à une langue orale relâchée.



Ah... A quelle langue orale?


----------



## janpol

J'entends aussi souvent "suis sûr", "faut faire", "y a" que le "chuis" que tu mentionnes.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Donaldos said:


> J'ai peur que ce ne soit plutôt le fils...
> 
> _Je suis/ J'suis*/ Chuis** pas sûr de cette conjugaison._


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Même phénomène qu'en anglais. I wanna go, non ?

chepá = je ne sais pas, j'sais pas, j'chaipa. (I dunno )


----------



## jann

Hello Perfervid Miguel, 

Dropping the subject pronoun is a common characteristic of Spanish.  Not so in French.

There is great variety in individual speech, from most casual to the most formal.  We take pronunciation shortcuts right and left ("want to" / "wanto" / "wanno" / "wanna," as JJV mentioned above)... but most of them involve slurring of syllables, not outright omission of words (with the notable exception of "ne" in negation).  

In janpol's "suis sûr de..." (post #2), I have a hard time imagining a pure, crisp pronunciation of "suis."  Instead, you will hear some hybrid or delayed "s" sound at the beginning of the statement, because the "je" was very much present in the speaker's mind as he formed that sentence, and his vocal organs positioned themselves accordingly on their way to the word "suis," even if they did not fully pronounce that "je."  

So unlike Spanish, the pronoun is not omitted.  But it might be "cheated" in very informal pronunciation.  The typical result - a "sh" sound - is often transcribed as "j'suis" or "chuis" (as Donaldos wrote).

Let's set text messaging aside.  We take all kinds of shortcuts in text messages... and these shortcuts are not representative of speech.  They only represent convenience of text-entry on a telephone keypad, economy of characters, and (hopefully) a minimum level of comprehensibility.


----------



## Donaldos

janpol said:


> J'entends aussi souvent "suis sûr", "faut faire", "y a" que le "chuis" que tu mentionnes.



Je ne me rappelle pas avoir entendu une seule fois "suis pas" (mémoire sélective?).

Les autres expressions sont très courantes mais sont aussi des tournures impersonnelles et ne sont à mon sens pas tout à fait comparables.


----------



## tilt

Donaldos said:


> Je ne me rappelle pas avoir entendu une seule fois "suis pas" (mémoire sélective?).
> 
> Les autres expressions sont très courantes mais sont aussi des tournures impersonnelles et ne sont à mon sens pas tout à fait comparables.


Tout à fait d'accord !
Autant on oublie facilement le pronom impersonnel à l'oral, autant les autres pronoms sont conservés, même s'ils sont souvent déformés (_j'suis_, voire _chuis_, pour _je suis_, _t'es_ pour _tu es_, _y sont_ pour _ils sont_, et plus rarement peut-être _l'est _pour _il/elle est_, _z'êtes _pour _vous êtes_).


----------



## janpol

Suis (!) d'accord avec toi, Donaldos, le "je" et le "il" impersonnel ne sont pas tout à fait sur le même plan, leur  "oubli" a pourtant la même cause : le principe d'économie.   La conjugaison française est relativement redondante : pronom + désinence. Le principe d'économie peut s'appliquer quand aucune équivoque n'est possible : "faut" ne peut être précédé que par "il", "suis" n'est en concurrence avec aucune autre forme.
Si tu ne l'as pas entendu, peut-être l'as-tu lu : "suis chez X"


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> Si tu ne l'as pas entendu, peut-être l'as-tu lu : "suis chez X"


Cet usage-là correspond au style télégraphique, ce qui est à mon sens bien différent.
Dans un tel contexte, on écrira aussi "reviens de suite", où on sait bien que le sujet est _je_, même si la conjugaison pourrait aussi correspondre à un _tu_.


----------



## CapnPrep

jann said:


> Let's set text messaging aside.  We take all kinds of shortcuts in text messages... and these shortcuts are not representative of speech.


We can set text messaging aside, but PM was asking specifically about informal writtenFrench, and everyone's comments here are about spoken French. Which is relevant, of course, because anything in spoken language can be put more or less into writing, as in "wanna" and "chuis".

But written language allows some additional shortcuts that do not reflect spoken usage, for example "diary drop": the omission of subject pronouns in informal written registers, like diaries and letters.


> Elle est alsacienne. … Paraît intelligente. (source)


PM's example "Suis pas sûr …" would be acceptable in this kind of _written_ context, even if no one would actually _say_ the sentence that way. I've also seen plenty of examples like "peux pas, ai rdv" in e-mails that otherwise follow conventional grammar, orthography, and punctuation (so we are not talking about anything-goes SMS language).

Now, just to be clear: Perfervid Miguel, your son is absolutely right and you are absolutely wrong, the sentence you wrote is completely incorrect,  any French speaker from anywhere in the world will agree. So stop doing it, OK? But if you really want to know, you are not the only one who writes like that.


----------



## Donaldos

CapnPrep said:


> We can set text messaging aside, but PM was asking specifically about informal writtenFrench, and everyone's comments here are about spoken French.



Mon premier message concernait précisément l'écrit...

Concernant tes autres remarques, l'omission du sujet me fait penser à un style télégraphique (que l'on peut trouver effectivement dans la prise de notes, dans un compte rendu, sur un bulletin scolaire (!), dans un journal ou dans un ... télégramme, ce à quoi m'a fait initialement pensé ce fil)  qui ne trouve pas forcément sa place dans tout contexte écrit, quand bien même on évoquerait la grande liberté qui est offerte à chacun dès qu'il s'agit d'économiser des mots ou des lettres (et qui reste un fait).

Dans le cas des SMS par exemple, on voit clairement que la tendance est à la réduction des mots plutôt qu'à leur omission pure et simple.

Dans ce genre de contexte où l'on tend précisément à écrire comme l'on parle, mon expérience me dit que l'omission du pronom "je" n'est pas une transposition de l'oral.

Dans l'exemple initial, je continue donc à penser qu'il est plus naturel de conserver le pronom sous une forme ou une autre et que le côté "informal" n'est pas à lui seul de nature à justifier l'omission.

En revanche un simple "pas sûr de la conjugaison" avec ellipse du pronom et du verbe me semble cette fois plus compréhensible (et est plus économique d'ailleurs).


----------



## Perfervid Miguel

Quelle lumiere vous m'avez donné.   Merci


----------

